# Q: Thyroid Conditions & Multivitamins with Iodine



## bigfoot

Does anyone know if taking a multivitamin that contains iodine is a bad idea with thyroid issues? Even more specifically, something like Hashimoto's?

I'm curious because we just picked up Costco's "Performance Multivitamin" bottle today and it mentions having 150 micrograms of iodine in a dose. Before I dive in and start taking one nightly, I was curious what the consensus here is.

Thanks in advance! :confused0031:


----------



## Andros

bigfoot said:


> Does anyone know if taking a multivitamin that contains iodine is a bad idea with thyroid issues? Even more specifically, something like Hashimoto's?
> 
> I'm curious because we just picked up Costco's "Performance Multivitamin" bottle today and it mentions having 150 micrograms of iodine in a dose. Before I dive in and start taking one nightly, I was curious what the consensus here is.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :confused0031:


We each respond differently. I and many others here are violently allergic to iodine now. And it could interfere with your thyroxine replacement as well.

Everything I have Googled says it is not a good idea.
http://dallasthyroiddoctor.com/hypothyroid-low-thyroid-mistake-1-iodine/


----------



## bigfoot

Thanks! I think I will err on the side of caution...


----------



## Andros

bigfoot said:


> Thanks! I think I will err on the side of caution...


I do that quite often. LOL!


----------



## bigfoot

A little follow-up: found Men's "One-A-Day" multivitamin at Costco. No iodine, and seems to have a lot of the good things needed (Vit. B-12, C, D, Selenium, etc.). Just started taking it a couple of days ago. So far, so good.


----------



## lavender

I avoid iodine as well. Haven't had a specific reaction, but I would rather be cautious.


----------



## Pebbles

HI I take a multivitamin w/ iodine and it doesn't bother me. I have had Hashi's for 14 yrs. 
Pebbles


----------

